# Mother Nature's Lace and Jewellry



## shyanni (Oct 2, 2013)

Sometimes Mother Nature gives us a glimpse of her best finery. Post your images here of all nature's best lace and jewels. Here are a few of my favorites:


 Lacy Frost Feathers


 perfect pearls of dew strung on spider webs


 ribbons of frosted ice

 Icicle bells


----------



## bc_steve (Oct 2, 2013)

maybe it's time I got a macro lens ... by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## ronlane (Oct 2, 2013)

#2 is awesome.


----------



## shyanni (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks, Ron!
    Here are a few more. Maybe we can give this thread a jump-started. Come on, folks, I bet you've got lots of great shots of nature's finery.


Antique Lace


Fractal Ice


 Dewy Pearls


Sea Treasures


Skim Ice


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jan 28, 2014)

Foggy-web by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------

